# My Latest Electric



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

*Brand new in box TIMEX. I believe it to be late 60's*



















Old warehouse stock from a seller in Maine, USA. Please excuse the dust.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Larry , your watch is from 1969. On Timex watches of the 60's and 70's you can tell the year from the small numbers either below the 6 or, on some, above the 12. The numers to the left of the six are the catalog number, or model, of the watch. The numbers to the right are the movement ( #40 in your case) and the last two digits are the year.

Thats a nice find. Enjoy it!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Larry , your watch is from 1969. On Timex watches of the 60's and 70's you can tell the year from the small numbers either below the 6 or, on some, above the 12. The numers to the left of the six are the catalog number, or model, of the watch. The numbers to the right are the movement ( #40 in your case) and the last two digits are the year.
> 
> Thats a nice find. Enjoy it!


Thanks Bill !


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*JEALOUS*









I think anyone would be a happy chappie with this - beauty Larry!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Larry.









Is that small plastic tab under the crown original? I assume it is to preserve the battery during storage etc; i.e. stops the crown being inadvertently being pushed in and therefore starting the watch.

Never seen one of those before. Its probably the very first thing that is thrown away.

Paul


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul, all new Timex with batteries come with a plastic tab under the crown when shipped. They are there to prevent battery drain before sale. Many times they get removed for display or demonstration purposes. Other times they get removed by salespersons, at time of sale, to be sure they are running and to set the time for the customer to wear the watch right away.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice one Larry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





watchnutz said:


> Paul, all new Timex with batteries come with a plastic tab under the crown when shipped. They are there to prevent battery drain before sale. Many times they get removed for display or demonstration purposes. Other times they get removed by salespersons, at time of sale, to be sure they are running and to set the time for the customer to wear the watch right away.


Thanks for your comments.

Here is another picture detailing the plastic shipping tab. I was happy to know that it was still in place, included as part of the original packaging. I'm not sure if there was a Timex supplied battery with it or not. The seller had taken the back cover off in order to take a picture of the movement and the battery is missing in his photo's.

As far as I know the watch hasn't been powered since it left the factory.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Larry, don't know if you are aware, but your watch originally would have had a Timex type A battery. They are no longer available and the replacement is the readily available 357/303. Probably a good thing the old battery was removed. If they leak, it can damage the contacts and possibly the movement.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Keep coming back to this wee beauty!

1) was it expensive?

2) Can I have first refusal ? PLEASE? pretty please? Oh - go on then, post a few more pictures

3) Is it going to be a closet Queen, stuck in the box and in your safe, or will you power it and wear it?

(Tricky that, it deserves to be worn, that was it's destiny, OTOH, is it worth risking damage to such a pristine piece. I had the

same situation with a Heathkit HW9 TXRX I had in Ham Radio, I had an unbuilt kit in it's orginal box with all the paperwork

and parts, manuals etc , absolute mint unused condition. Should I build it to use, or keep it as a historically interesting item.

Solved it by buying another one part built and completed it from the manuals in the mint one, and kept the two. one built

and working, one as an unbuilt kit per the original supply)

So look for the same model, or buy another one from the smae supplier, wear one and keep one. Even better, buy two and send the spare to me


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> Keep coming back to this wee beauty!
> 
> 1) was it expensive?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel. I'll try and answer your questions here and I'll also send you a PM.

1) I picked it up for about 1/2 of what I've seen some gently used ones going for.









2) I did ask and the Seller may have more. He left me a note in the shipping package stating "Will have more after April 26" (could be April 20). PM is on it's way

3) Right now the plan is to leave it in its case. I'm reconstructing our basement living area and have plans that include a built-in display cabinet. There used to be a wet-bar against a wall that we never used. It became more of a pain-in-the-arse than anything else because we had to remember to open the water tap once and a while to keep the drain "gooseneck" filled with water. Anyway to keep a long story short the drain is now capped but the stub extends beyond the gypsum board. So the plan is to bring the wall forward about 6" which leaves enough depth for a flush cabinet. I still working out the details.

I'll probably power it just to hear it tick for a day or two.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Update for Mel.

I took a break from my basement renovations and put a battery in the Timex. It started after a gentle shake and has been keeping accurate time so far.

I'll let her run for a day or two then she's back into storage.


----------

